# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Чистка справочника "Номенклатура"

## koka278

Здравствуйте, суть проблемы в следующем. База стала избыточной и тянет за собой кучу устаревших и снятых с производства позиций. Нужно ее почистить, как вариант я предполагаю только отобрать из базы по заданным критериям устаревшие позиции и удалить. Из атрибутов есть артикул код позиции (S*******), код группы товаров (S*******) или ее название и дата создания позиции в справочнике "Прайсы поставщиков". 
На псевдокоде представляю примерно так:

ВЫБРАТЬ ИЗ Справочник.Номенклатура ГДЕ 
       Группа такая-то && ДатаСоздания.Справочник.Пр  айсы Поставщиков < Даты такой то
       ИЛИ Группа такая-то и свои условия
Дать команду на удаление


Или в цикле по коду перебрать все позиции и по условию удалять или оставлять.


Сильно не бейте, человек я вообще далекий от 1С но задание дали, подскажите хотя бы в каком направление копать

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, суть проблемы в следующем. База стала избыточной и тянет за собой кучу устаревших и снятых с производства позиций. Нужно ее почистить, как вариант я предполагаю только отобрать из базы по заданным критериям устаревшие позиции и удалить. Из атрибутов есть артикул код позиции (S*******), код группы товаров (S*******) или ее название и дата создания позиции в справочнике "Прайсы поставщиков". 
> На псевдокоде представляю примерно так:
> 
> ВЫБРАТЬ ИЗ Справочник.Номенклатура ГДЕ 
>        Группа такая-то && ДатаСоздания.Справочник.Пр  айсы Поставщиков < Даты такой то
>        ИЛИ Группа такая-то и свои условия
> Дать команду на удаление
> 
> 
> ...


Рекомендую посмотреть http://stop1c.ru/?s=%D0%A3%D0%B4%D0%...D%D0%B8%D0%B5+
Они бесплатные, может уже и там есть то что вам нужно..

----------

